# What feelings mentally do you feel when on a first cycle of test prop only ?



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

My gear arrives tomorrow and im starting day 1 on 28th january.

How do you feel mentally do you get anxiety all the time or feel very confident ?

On a first cycle you will be gaining muscle fairly quickly on test prop, did anyone notice you and question you at work ?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Rollercoaster


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

test prop has little to no sides in my experience. even the confidence of being on cycle isnt as strong, I doubt you'll notice much difference except wanting to [email protected] about 15 times a day.

Tren on the other hand...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I did 300mg test e per week

Felt like the dogs bollocks, confidence went through the roof, more energy and happier in general

I thought it'd be noticable gains but it wasn't, you definitely grow but it won't come on fast enough for people that see you regularly to notice

I'm now on 600mg/week and after not coming home for 3 months all my mates are accusing me of steroids but I claim hard work and lots of food :lol:


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

You should feel confident, an eagerness to train/push yourself and horny as feck lol


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

if people don't question you about your gains on your first cycle you've not gained and have done it wrong 

i have never suffered with anxiety nor did i on cycle. The hormones enhance your own temperament if your aggressive you will be slightly more! if your possessive you will be slightly more etc. That's what i find anyway.

I'm quiet laid back emotionally so i had very little change, but in times of stress at work i could feel my temper and tolerance of others wavering. But as i could see this you steps aside think about it then get back on with things!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

feel like raping keyholes .


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

oh **** im always horney all the time god knows what im gunna be like on test for 8 weeks !, im planning on doing 100mg eod.

what sides from tren a out of curiousity at 75mg eod for future cycles ?

also at week on test prop do you notice gains ?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm horny all the time too, on 300 it was an annoyance because I worked in a call centre full of slags wearing next to nothing

At 600 it's becoming a nuisance, nothing worse than being sat in a room with your family on christmas trying to mentally calm the throbbing erection you've had for 45 minutes down, sometimes I actually look forward to PCT

No pain no gain!


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

My first cycle, i felt good. confident, keen to push myself on.

oh, and horny as f*ck.

I would've shagged a welll buttered bagel.

You 'll enjoy it


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

i wear tight jeans alot do you always get hard ons how long for ?

also im very laid back and let alot of little comments go over my head and laugh them off, but i tend to let it build up and build up over time then one day i will blow my ****ing top and loose it. but it takes an awful lot.

at work theres a lot of sly little ****ty comments and tend to laugh at them and just wind them up abit for a laugh.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> i wear tight jeans alot do you always get hard ons how long for ?
> 
> also im very laid back and let alot of little comments go over my head and laugh them off, but i tend to let it build up and build up over time then one day i will blow my ****ing top and loose it. but it takes an awful lot.
> 
> at work theres a lot of sly little ****ty comments and tend to laugh at them and just wind them up abit for a laugh.


I reckon 3 weeks in you'll lose the plot and go on an epic killing spree before hanging yourself from the loft hatch.(All done with a hard on)


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

sides from tren a 75mg eod ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> test prop has little to no sides in my experience. even the confidence of being on cycle isnt as strong, I doubt you'll notice much difference except wanting to [email protected] about 15 times a day.
> 
> Tren on the other hand...


Idk why people say that tren makes you more aggressive and so on ... Really all its done to me is make me a happier man  Not aimed at you just people say it all the time ...


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> My gear arrives tomorrow and im starting day 1 on 28th january.
> 
> How do you feel mentally do you get anxiety all the time or feel very confident ?
> 
> On a first cycle you will be gaining muscle fairly quickly on test prop, did anyone notice you and question you at work ?


I personally try to just forget I'm on cycle tbh,too many people worry with 'should I be getting gains yet? Why do I have no sides? I think my nipples itch after 1 day.'.

Relax,train hard,eat well and it all falls together nicely.Oh and you should expect to feel easily aroused within a few days.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

also with tren a do you have to change bedsheets every day due to sweeting **** loads


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk why people say that tren makes you more aggressive and so on ... Really all its done to me is make me a happier man  Not aimed at you just people say it all the time ...


No worries mate, I meant tren had a lot more sides for me than test. Mainly sweating buckets. Does the job though, I love the stuff!

Aggressiveness actually didn't increase at all for me, except in a more 'focused' way in the gym. I didn't get aggressive towards other people, just wanted to ruin my muscles more, if that makes sense?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> also with tren a do you have to change bedsheets every day due to sweeting **** loads


Not everyday mate, but at least once a week otherwise you're a minging fvcker!!

Test prop, gains start within the first week for me, but that's going to be water etc. Strength increases come on quick, I'd say week 2-3, but gradual, rather than in one 'lump' like a get on test e, where things just seem lighter week 4-6.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> No worries mate, I meant tren had a lot more sides for me than test. Mainly sweating buckets. Does the job though, I love the stuff!
> 
> Aggressiveness actually didn't increase at all for me, except in a more 'focused' way in the gym. I didn't get aggressive towards other people, just wanted to ruin my muscles more, if that makes sense?


 Makes perfect sense mate i am exactly the same on tren infact i am alot calmer on tren, only sh!t about tren iv figured out that i get really bad lethargy after about 10-12 weeks so last 3 weeks out of 15 is a real struggle !


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

sides of clomid and nolva for 4 weeks ? heard anxiety linked with clomid quit a bit.

when you say sweating buckets is this all day becuase surely i work in a small supermarket so surely people will notice about the sweet ?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> i wear tight jeans alot do you always get hard ons how long for ?
> 
> also im very laid back and let alot of little comments go over my head and laugh them off, but i tend to let it build up and build up over time then one day i will blow my ****ing top and loose it. but it takes an awful lot.
> 
> at work theres a lot of sly little ****ty comments and tend to laugh at them and just wind them up abit for a laugh.


Depends on the day, some days I'm as horny as a normal person, others I've got a hard on at least every two hours throughout the day, depends where I am and what I'm doing, if there's nothing to do except sit and think my filthy side takes over. Most erections you can walk off, but as you can imagine sometimes you can't always get up and walk



shreddedmate said:


> sides of clomid and nolva for 4 weeks ? heard anxiety linked with clomid quit a bit.
> 
> when you say sweating buckets is this all day becuase surely i work in a small supermarket so surely people will notice about the sweet ?


I got ruthless headaches and a pressure in the top of my neck(so bad I couldn't gym or even play with myself), from what I gather it was clomid but it could've been related to aas/blood pressure


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

How long after start before tren's sides start to show up ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How long after start before tren's sides start to show up ?


Sweats within a week for me. First noticed it on an evening when trying to sleep. Then sweat patches under the arm quite regularly. Eventually as I use one of them over the shoulder student type bags for uni/gym i would be getting a line of sweat patch across the chest where the strap had trapped the warmth in :lol:

So pretty bad. Dark clothing is your friend.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Sweats within a week for me. First noticed it on an evening when trying to sleep. Then sweat patches under the arm quite regularly. Eventually as I use one of them over the shoulder student type bags for uni/gym i would be getting a line of sweat patch across the chest where the strap had trapped the warmth in :lol:
> 
> So pretty bad. Dark clothing is your friend.


Were you taking anything else with that would cause sweating such as Creatine or T-Bullets? Or was it purely Tren to blame?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Were you taking anything else with that would cause sweating such as Creatine or T-Bullets? Or was it purely Tren to blame?


Test, tren, nolva. No other orals or compounds.

IMO it was definitely the tren.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Sweats within a week for me. First noticed it on an evening when trying to sleep. Then sweat patches under the arm quite regularly. Eventually as I use one of them over the shoulder student type bags for uni/gym i would be getting a line of sweat patch across the chest where the strap had trapped the warmth in :lol:
> 
> So pretty bad. Dark clothing is your friend.


I've noticed when I get into bed, i'm hot n start sweating but it goes away n i'm fine. I've only been on it for 5 days. lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> feel like raping keyholes .


animal


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Increased confidence

Improved mood

Less fatigue

Improved mental clarity

Increased sex drive

Increased Assertiveness

Become less naive

Sometimes some insomnia, or simply a need for less sleep


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

on test i feel mentally more focused but physically lathargic at the at times. its hard to explain but i feel abit more arragant in a way, normally im easy going chilled out, but on test i get abit more confrontational in some situations. its to be expected full of male hormones lol. am still not a cnut tho. i feel more stressed at time and moody because of it, impatient etc. also think about fanny, boobs and fuking alot more :thumb:

id agree with tuna-mans list also, just at time of aas i feel more slugish/tired etc, but a good dose of eq banishes that for me. i think i read aas lowere t3 aswell i think so my tiredness could be because of that. its weird because i remember my 1st ever cycle and i felt like a raging superman.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Basically you feel like a real man, alpha


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

stone14 said:


> on test i feel mentally more focused but physically lathargic at the at times. its hard to explain but i feel abit more arragant in a way, normally im easy going chilled out, but on test i get abit more confrontational in some situations. its to be expected full of male hormones lol. am still not a cnut tho. i feel more stressed at time and moody because of it, impatient etc. also think about fanny, boobs and fuking alot more :thumb:
> 
> id agree with tuna-mans list also, just at time of aas i feel more slugish/tired etc, but a good dose of eq banishes that for me. i think i read aas lowere t3 aswell i think so my tiredness could be because of that. its weird because i remember my 1st ever cycle and i felt like a raging superman.


http://www.ergo-log.com/testosteronelesstrusting.html

http://www.ergo-log.com/agrdom.html

http://www.ergo-log.com/testjerk.html


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

*''If you're a dominant man who likes to boss others around, your testosterone probably makes you aggressive. If you are so relaxed that you don't feel the need to order others about, then testosterone has nog effect on your mood, psychologists at Brock University in Canada have discovered''*

i dont act dominant toward people, im chilled out dont give a sh1t what others do there life is there own mine is mine. so from the above this is why i dont get aggressive on aas, but plenty guys do.

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
''reduced levels of empathy, reduced awareness of social rejection and an increased sensitivity to faces with *

*
*

*
*

*
an angry expression''*

*
*

i agree with less empathy and im defo more confrontational/ sensitive to people i think being negative ie being a cnut/ or in my face, bad attitudes towards me. sometimes its to the point i can the suction of my heart beat if i open my mouth its beating that hard and fast going red in the face chest and back. not offten just if someones trying to dish out some abuse to me. in my 7ish years of aas use that only happened a handfull of times. its not a regular thing. but iv never been that worked up before aas or off aas. im guessing thats a big dose release of adrenaline also????

...........im still a nice guy on aas.

some good links there make will rep you :thumb:


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

semi all day..rises on command and uncontrolable 3am boners:thumb:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i never felt any different except embarassment when my left nipple looked puffy under my tshirt at the gym once


----------



## Alymuscle (Nov 24, 2015)

Depends what lab of tren you're on. I've had sides the night of injecting. Most of the time it's after the second or third shot. I like the sides it means the stuff is working (with the exception of oleic). For me it's only when I hit 1g a week then the tren rage begins. (Just don't hit traffic)


----------

